# My GTR



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice paint job, reminds me of the 'M's Factory' missile from the 'Duke' video


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Come on whats the engine spec then?


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

is that bought from keighly trade centre?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

leggus said:


> Nice paint job, reminds me of the 'M's Factory' missile from the 'Duke' video


Yup, does remind me of the M's Factory car. Also the paint brings to mind Signal Auto's Show Up candy paint.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks like an absolute animal 

Need spec details!!!


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice car mate, Defo from Keighly, What do you think of they're sale's attitude?


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

markieboi said:


> Nice car mate, Defo from Keighly, What do you think of they're sale's attitude?


he works/ownes keigtly trade centere so pointles asking that 

its the grey r32 that they had but now its been painted and tuned by phantom evo in sweeden

cant remember the spec but it did run a t88-34d before it changed and run high 10s

but can find out the spec if you wish


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah saw that run at Elvington last year. Bit rapid. It's got one hell of a spec on it.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Is this the car that will be running at TOTB this year
I see it has a side exhaust i hope it will pass the noise test.

Keith


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

keith said:


> Is this the car that will be running at TOTB this year
> I see it has a side exhaust i hope it will pass the noise test.
> 
> Keith


Keith, whens your car going back to RB for mapping? I was speaking to Steve there and he said you only have a 13 litre capacity fuel tank......I bet it must be really annoying trying to build up some miles if you have to stop at every single petrol station you come too!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Keith, whens your car going back to RB for mapping? I was speaking to Steve there and he said you only have a 13 litre capacity fuel tank......I bet it must be really annoying trying to build up some miles if you have to stop at every single petrol station you come too!


Yes it is a bit of a pain but i am getting about 22 mpg off boost
it will be getting mapped next week:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Keith


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks like the bonnet isn`t shut and the rear wing needs painting..........


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

drifter-boy said:


> he works/ownes keigtly trade centere so pointles asking that
> 
> its the grey r32 that they had but now its been painted and tuned by phantom evo in sweeden
> 
> ...


Its never even been to sweden so i dont no what your talkin about!!
its been mapped by abbey motorsport.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice paint job , what it's name? purple turquoisean?


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

mana_r32 said:


> nice paint job , what it's name? purple turquoisean?


Paint is Flash Demon cyan to purple.


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

The car has run 10.37 last year with standrad gearbox,
now it has got os giken seq 11


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i am just going from this thread and that it olso looks like the stuff they do with the windowes etc

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89454&perpage=15&pagenumber=5


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

another thread about kami from phantom evo building the gtr so why try and say it hasnt 

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77987&perpage=15&pagenumber=3

as you guys cant have done all the work as betwwen you guys at ktc you no **** all about cars from the time i visted


----------



## Kami (Dec 12, 2004)

Car was planned to come to sweden and being rebuilt here at my Shop, but it never happened.

But I have helped shab getting parts and ideas of how to build this car to run 
single digit numbers, but that was last year, we dont have anything to do with KTC anymore....

/Kami
Garage Phantom


----------

